# New hire - first job EVER



## kyarro09 (Aug 21, 2020)

Ayee what's up! So I just got hired (obviously lol) and I got put in as a Food and Beverage Expert. Here's the thing, I have no clue what to expect and I was just wondering if y'all could fill me on just basics and all that!! TY!! (p.s. if anyone can tell me about dress code in food and bv (if there's anyting specific like shoes or smth) and then just sort of basic duties)


----------



## dabug (Aug 21, 2020)

Welcome! Don’t be offended when you feel like there’s been a lack of training. Nothing personal, you’ll learn everything as you go. Training modules are just a starting point. Ask lots of questions, and the key to success starting out is communication!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 21, 2020)

Welcome! Search our threads. You will get more info at orientation.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 21, 2020)

Ask questions, be punctual and wear comfortable shoes.  Your ETL will take care of the rest, dress code, punching in, etc.  Keep a jacket back by your ambient room, or hide it, you'll need it in the freezer!  A decent pair of light insulated gloves too.  I don't know of the store provides these but I wouldn't share them with anyone else.  Just to be safe.  Good luck!  It's a good gig.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 21, 2020)

Welcome to TBR!


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 21, 2020)

Preeety  much I've been friendly with people and you just kinda figure out who to ask. Especially  when things change and they have the updated process. But I've had to ask alot of embarrassing  questions and then. Its something simple i just couldn't have known.


----------



## NKG (Aug 21, 2020)

If you work in the coolers, dress warm. My tms wear long sleeve shirts. Closed shoe is perfect, highly recommend athletic shoes since you are on your feet. T shirts are fine if you are pushing dry groceries.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 23, 2020)

Are you a fairly active person? On your feet alot? I remember my first job at McDonald's and my feet hurt so much because I wasn't used to standing for 10 hours at a time. Comfortable shoes are very important.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 23, 2020)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Are you a fairly active person? On your feet alot? I remember my first job at McDonald's and my feet hurt so much because I wasn't used to standing for 10 hours at a time. Comfortable shoes are very important.


100%.

Back in my late teens/early 20's I used to work 8 hours days on my feet in 3 and half inch spike heels - I don't know how I did it!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 23, 2020)

I waited tables.  Feet were fine, but I fell fast asleep by 8pm every night for about the first month.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 23, 2020)

Food and beverage expert may god help you. Some people can be incredibly cruel and not just the Karen's. If you need help and they are rude turn to this board for help we can be incredibly helpful. Or keep on their asses until they teach you what you need to know. Don't let them intimidate you. If you let them they will walk all over you.


----------

